# 04 Maxima Short Term Fuel Trim



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello, I recently pulled the engine and transaxle on my daughter's 04 Maxima. I replaced the timing chain guide. The car started up on the first try and ran great. A couple days later troubles began. I did break some wires on the harness but found and fixed the.One was the elec. supply to bank1 CVT solenoid. The other was elec. supply to bank1 O2 sensor 1. The car starts ok and sounds ok at idle. It will stall if I try to go above 2500 rpm. The short term rule trims run between plus 4 and negative 7 on both banks at idle. I took it for a test drive and it wouldn't get over about 2000 rpm and both fuel trims max out at -25. t am getting no DTC codes. I've checked for vacuum and exhaust leaks. I found none but went ahead and redid the intake plenum and exhaust systems anyway. What else would cause both banks to run too rich? Thanks, Emerson


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

I apologize. I posted another thread on the same subject yesterday but din't see it today so I thought I did something wrong. I went in to see this new thread and saw the other is there now.


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

I found the problem. The bank 2 catalytic converter fried. I don't want to spend anymore than I have to but I want to get a good one. I would appreciate it if some of you will give me your recommendations. 

Thanks,
Emerson


----------

